# AKC names



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

What are some of the registered names out there? My dog's name is Haas but I am trying to come up with a good name to register him with.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Does your breeder require that the kennel name be used in the AKC name?


----------



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

No, we got him from a family friend. Would just using our last name or family name be appropriate?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes ~ you can use a family name. You can come up with a really creative name with or without using his call name in the AKC name. You could also use his call name with "vom" and then your last name and "haus". 

Here are the AKC rules for naming ~

_Naming of Dogs

The person who owns the dog at the time the application for registration is submitted to the AKC has the right to name it. Names are subject to AKC approval and the following guidelines:

* Name choices are limited to (36) thirty-six characters. Spaces between words, apostrophes and hyphens are counted. Note: Effective, February 1, 2008, AKC is testing a pilot program that allows for the registered name of a dog to contain up to (50) fifty characters. An additional $10 fee will be incurred when more than (36) thirty-six characters are chosen.

* All letters in a dog's name are limited to the standard English alphabet. Diacritical markings (accent grave, accent acute, umlaut, etc.) are not printed on Registration Certificates in a dog's name. When Registration Certificates are printed, all letters are capitalized.

* A Registered Kennel Name cannot be included in a dog's name unless its use is authorized by the owner of the name.

* Roman numerals must not be included at the end of the dog's name. The AKC reserves the right to assign roman numerals for identification purposes.

* The AKC permits thirty-seven (37) dogs of each breed to be assigned the same name.

* Words and phrases that may not be included in a dog's name:
o Champion, champ, sieger or any other AKC title or show term, either spelled out or abbreviated.
o Obscenities and words derogatory to any race, creed or nationality or transliterations of such words.
o Kennel(s), male, stud, sire, bitch, dam and female.
o Breed names alone.
o There are no restrictions on arabic (1, 2, 3), cardinal (one, two, three) and ordinal (first, second, third) numbers that are spelled out. _


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I didn't get to choose the Registered names for either of my dogs, the breeder did.

Ex.
Kennel Name - Litter Name - Name of individual puppy

I think it is neat when you are given the opportunity to give your opinion on the Registered name.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117I didn't get to choose the Registered names for either of my dogs, the breeder did.
> 
> Ex.
> Kennel Name - Litter Name - Name of individual puppy
> ...


We were allowed to use any name we wanted as long as it ended with the kennel name "vom Kromerhaus". Our puppies came from an "I" litter, but we weren't required to use an "I" name.


----------

